# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  جدیدترین خبر طرح ترمیم معدل

## reza.s

رئیس مرکز سنجش  وزارت آموزش‌وپرورش با بیان اینکه مصوبه ترمیم معدل داوطلبان کنکور هنوز به  امضا رئیس جمهوری نرسیده است، گفت: در این مصوبه در واقع داوطلبان  می‌توانند برخی از نمرات خود را ارتقا دهند و معدل کارنامه آنها تغییری  نمی‌کند.
                                  عبدالرسول  عمادی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری آنا، با اشاره به آخرین  اقدامات انجام شده در خصوص مصوبه ترمیم معدل در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش  اظهار کرد: این مصوبه هنوز ابلاغ نشده است. این مصوبه در شورای عالی آموزش و  پرورش تصویب شده است اما چون رئیس این شورا رئیس جمهوری است هنوز این  مصوبه به امضای ایشان نرسیده است.
  وی افزود: هم‌اکنون در حال نگارش آیین‌نامه این مصوبه هستیم و پس از  اینکه این مصوبه به امضای رئیس جمهوری رسید جزییات آن را اعلام می‌کنیم.
  رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش‌ و پرورش با بیان اینکه این مصوبه به معنای  ارتقاء معدل داوطلبان نیست، اضافه کرد: به استناد این مصوبه در واقع سوابق  داوطلبان ترمیم می‌شود. کسانی که فارغ‌التحصیل می‌شوند کارنامه‌شان به  سازمان سنجش ارسال می‌شود و از ترکیب نمرات آنها برای ورود به دانشگاه  استفاده می‌شود، حال ممکن است دانش‌آموزی بخواهد یکی از نمرات خود مثلا  شیمی، فیزیک و ... را بالا ببرد و آن را ترمیم کند.
  عمادی توضیح داد: این داوطلب می‌تواند این نمره را با دادن یک آزمون  ارتقا دهد اما نمره کارنامه فارغ‌التحصیلی‌اش تغییری نمی‌کند و کارنامه‌اش  با همان معدل قبلی قابل دسترسی است.

لینک منبع خبر:
http://www.ana.ir/news/61951

تاریخ خبر:94/8/10

اینقدر نگران نباشید بچه ها.شما میخواهید که نمرات درساتون افزایش بدین و  معدل کتبی رو بالاببرین که تو کنکور ضریب قبولی تون بره بالا که این اتفاق خواهد افتاد.

اصلا این خبرو جدی نگیرین و به خودتون استرس وارد نکنین.

----------


## Dayi javad

آقا رئیس جمهور که دو هفتس تاییدش کرده ! باز این خبر از کجا اومد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## shaahin

واااااااااااااااااااااااا  ای اینا دیگه کین !! :Yahoo (13):   هرکی برا خودش یه چیزی میگه ، وزیر میگه تصویب شده اینه کی میگه نشده اون یکی میگه آیین نامه نداره یکی دیگه میگه اصلا یه هم چین طرحی نداریم و... مگه داریم ؟ مگه میشه ؟ :Yahoo (77):  قشنگ دارم دیوونه میشم ! :Y (616):

----------


## mahdi100

اقا یکی منو قانع کنه

----------


## DR Matrix

یکی که زبون اینارو حالیشه بگه این یارو چی میخواس بگه

----------


## Nastaran74

[quote=agha javad;650750]آقا رئیس جمهور که دو هفتس تاییدش کرده ! باز این خبر از کجا اومد :Yahoo (21): [.....بعله دادا این حرفی بود ک من یه ماه پیش زدم کلااا اینا مارو چی فرض کردن؟؟ خوب اگ تصویب شده بگید شده اگه نشده بگید نمیشه منتظر نمونیم ای جووونتون دربیاد......

حاکم شهری که مرغابی بود...بر سر آن شهر رسوایی بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amir h

بابا این که باز امروز گفته فقط میشه ترمیم کرد . نمرات با کارنامه قبلی در دسترسه  یعنی اگه امتحان بدیم  همون نمره قبلی رو میزارن یعنی چی؟؟؟

----------


## Nastaran74

> اقا یکی منو قانع کنه


 بیا دادا من ببا این یه جمله قانع کنم شمارو....نخواهد آتـش از همسایه هرکس جوهری دارد.... حالا خدا از این همسایه ها نصیب کافر هم نکنه :Yahoo (76):  والا بخدا چیه دلمونو به وعدهای اینا خوش کردیم.....

----------


## DR Matrix

عمادی توضیح داد: این داوطلب می‌تواند این نمره را با دادن یک آزمون ارتقا دهد اما نمره کارنامه فارغ‌التحصیلی‌اش تغییری نمی‌کند و کارنامه‌اش با همان معدل قبلی قابل دسترسی است.
کنکور 95: منظور عمادی از جمله فوق چیست؟
1-داوطلب فقط یک درس را می تواند امتحان دهد :Yahoo (77): 
2-داوطلب همه درس ها را میتواند امتحان دهد ولی معدلش تغییر نمی کند :Yahoo (13): 
3- داوطلب عشقی امتحان می دهد اما نمرات جدیدش کشک است و معدل همان معدل و تاثیر همان تاثیر قبلیست :Yahoo (21): 
4 - عمادی بطور مستقیم و کاملا واضح داوطلبان را چیز فرض نموده است :Yahoo (31): 
5- هیچکدام چون اصلا ترمیم معدلی در کار نیست و هدف بازی با روحیه داوطلبان است :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Saeed735

فکر کنم این خبر قدیمی باشه هاااا...نه؟


خب همه خبر دارن که این طرح به تصویب رسیده و رییس جمهور امضاش کرده....


این بحث ها چیه پس؟

----------


## mahdi100

[QUOTE=Saeed735;650821]فکر کنم این خبر قدیمی باشه هاااا...نه؟
خب همه خبردارن که این طرح به تصویب رسیده و رییس جمهور امضاش کرده....
سلام داش
نمیدوم والله ولی تاریخ انتشار خبر امروزه؟
این اینجوری میگه ملا معدل کسی 15 باشه بیاد زیست را 12 بگیره میتونه اون نمره را بده و ملا بکنه 18 ولی معدلش جای خود میمونه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

:Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77): 
دقیقا داره چه اتفاقی میفته؟؟
یعنی ما بریم امتحان بدیم مثلا زیست 12 رو بکنیم 19 این نمرات فقط به سنجش ارسال میشه ولی بخوای کارنامه بگیری همون معدل قبلیت میاد دستت؟؟
چرا اینجوریه؟؟ مگه نمرات جدید جای قبلی نمیاد؟؟
بعدش این طرح که امضا شده خدایا چیکار کنیم از دست اینا؟؟؟

----------


## Fatemehkhaanoom

> دقیقا داره چه اتفاقی میفته؟؟
> یعنی ما بریم امتحان بدیم مثلا زیست 12 رو بکنیم 19 این نمرات فقط به سنجش ارسال میشه ولی بخوای کارنامه بگیری همون معدل قبلیت میاد دستت؟؟
> چرا اینجوریه؟؟ مگه نمرات جدید جای قبلی نمیاد؟؟
> بعدش این طرح که امضا شده خدایا چیکار کنیم از دست اینا؟؟؟


فکر میکنم منظورشون اینه ک اون امتحان دوباره ای ک میدی ربطی ب کارنامت نداره.فقط برای کنکورت موثره

----------


## mpaarshin

> فکر میکنم منظورشون اینه ک اون امتحان دوباره ای ک میدی ربطی ب کارنامت نداره.فقط برای کنکورت موثره


عجب بابا اینجوری که خیلی بده کلا نا امیدمون کرد رفت واقعا این معدل بد چیزی بود که از دستش دادیم

----------


## saj8jad

یعنی مَردک حمار بچه های مردم رو مثل خودش چـیـز فرض کرده  :Yahoo (75):  ، ای جونتون بالا بیاد که بچه های مردم رو عذاب ندین  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## mpaarshin

همون پایین این خبر یه خبر هست مال مرداد ماه هستش گفته *دانش‌آموزان می‌توانند با شرکت مجدد در امتحانات نهایی معدل خود را ارتقاء دهند
حالا این میگه معدل افزایشی پیدا نمیکنه چه گناهی کردیم اینجا به دنیا اومدیم*

----------


## M.M.B

*عمادی توضیح داد: این داوطلب می‌تواند این نمره را با دادن یک آزمون ارتقا دهد اما نمره کارنامه فارغ‌التحصیلی‌اش تغییری نمی‌کند و کارنامه‌اش با همان معدل قبلی قابل دسترسی است.
در این مصوبه در واقع داوطلبان می‌توانند برخی از نمرات خود را ارتقا دهند و معدل کارنامه آنها تغییری نمی‌کند.


*بابا اینا چی میگن؟ یعنی چی اخه؟ راسته یا دروغ؟ بابا ما رو کشتن از استرس...

----------


## dalia 1998

زیاد توجه نکنبد فردا باز ی چیز دیگه میگن از حال ما که خبر ندارن

----------


## mpaarshin

> *عمادی توضیح داد: این داوطلب می‌تواند این نمره را با دادن یک آزمون ارتقا دهد اما نمره کارنامه فارغ‌التحصیلی‌اش تغییری نمی‌کند و کارنامه‌اش با همان معدل قبلی قابل دسترسی است.
> در این مصوبه در واقع داوطلبان می‌توانند برخی از نمرات خود را ارتقا دهند و معدل کارنامه آنها تغییری نمی‌کند.
> 
> 
> *بابا اینا چی میگن؟ یعنی چی اخه؟ راسته یا دروغ؟ بابا ما رو کشتن از استرس...


روانی شدیم والا اصن نمیدونن چی به چیه
نمرات رو ارسال میکنن واسه سنجش ثبتش نمیکنن تو آموزش و پرورش دیگه شما معدلت و نمرت در اصل همونه ولی واسه کنکورت فرق میکنه که واقعا یه افتضاحیه اینجوری باشه
یعنی یه جا معدل بخوان واسه بعضی رشته ها همون معدل کمه رو ملاک میدن ولی بازم معلوم نیست جریان چیه

----------


## M.M.B

مطمئنا می خوان یه کاری بکنن *که به نفع ما نباشه!* :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mpaarshin

اینا کلا در سطح بین الملل میخوان کار کنن میخوان فقط نمرات ارسالی سنجش رو تغییر بدن ولی اصل کارنامه رو تغییری ندن مثلا شما بخوای بری خارج از کشور اگر معدلت کمه که شانسی نداری ولی واسه ایران میتونی ترمیم کنی تا تو کنکورت تاثیر منفی نذاره
احتمالا فکرشون اینه که خدا کنه نباشه فقط

----------


## dalia 1998

خودشون هم نمیدونن دارن چیکار میکنن هرروز ی چیز تازه کشف میکنن و میگن دیوونه که چیزی نیست ی چیزی بالاتر از اون شدم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mpaarshin

> والا نمیدونم ... شایدم اینطور باشه که شما میفرمایید ...


ولی تو همه خبرها تیترها ترمیم معدل دیپلمه نه اینی که این بابا گفته
تازه این میگه ریاست جمهوری امضا نکرده ولی وزیر آموزش و پرورش میگه امضا شدها
ما احتمال اینی که من گفتمم هست

----------


## biology115

> ولی تو همه خبرها تیترها ترمیم معدل دیپلمه نه اینی که این بابا گفته
> تازه این میگه ریاست جمهوری امضا نکرده ولی وزیر آموزش و پرورش میگه امضا شدها
> ما احتمال اینی که من گفتمم هست


به جای این همه ندونم کاری و آشوب بهتر نبود تاثیر معدل رو بر میداشتن یا حداقلش تاثیرش رو فقط مثبت میکردن؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> به جای این همه ندونم کاری و آشوب بهتر نبود تاثیر معدل رو بر میداشتن یا حداقلش تاثیرش رو فقط مثبت میکردن؟


نه دیگه عمرا تاثیر معدل برداشته نمیشه و این به نظرم از حسادته وزارت آموزش و پرورشه چون بچه ها قبلا با معدلای نه چندان بالا کنکور رو خیلی اهمیت میدادن بهش و معدل رو کم ولی الان آموزش و پرورش از سنجش هم مهم تر شده
کلا اگر معدلت پایین باشه باید قید دانشگاههای خوب رو بزنی
فقط امیدوارم تو این ترمیم نمرات کارنامه هم عوض شه و معدل جدید بشه

----------


## biology115

> نه دیگه عمرا تاثیر معدل برداشته نمیشه و این به نظرم از حسادته وزارت آموزش و پرورشه چون بچه ها قبلا با معدلای نه چندان بالا کنکور رو خیلی اهمیت میدادن بهش و معدل رو کم ولی الان آموزش و پرورش از سنجش هم مهم تر شده
> کلا اگر معدلت پایین باشه باید قید دانشگاههای خوب رو بزنی
> فقط امیدوارم تو این ترمیم نمرات کارنامه هم عوض شه و معدل جدید بشه


دقیقا همینطوره ، نمونشو داشتیم که ، رستگار رحمانی با معدل پیایین رتبه یک شد ، یا خودم یه نفر رو میشناختم با معدل 9 پرستاری دولتی اصفهان رو آورد

واقعا که از این سیستم آموزشی ...

----------


## M.M.B

اقا اصن شاید این خبرش الکی باشه!

یک تناقض داره خبرش و یک تشابه!

اول تناقض:تو اخبار صدا سیما صد بار اعلام کرد که رئیس جمهور محترمه امضا فرموده اند.باز این میگه امضا نکرده!

حالا تشابه: اعلام شده که هنوز ایین نامه نوشته نشده و ایشون هم گفتن نوشته نشده.

کلا نمیشه حرفش رو رد یا تایید کرد. هم به نعل زده هم به تخته...

----------


## biology115

[QUOTE=Nastaran74;650759]


> آقا رئیس جمهور که دو هفتس تاییدش کرده ! باز این خبر از کجا اومد[.....بعله دادا این حرفی بود ک من یه ماه پیش زدم کلااا اینا مارو چی فرض کردن؟؟ خوب اگ تصویب شده بگید شده اگه نشده بگید نمیشه منتظر نمونیم ای جووونتون دربیاد......
> 
> حاکم شهری که مرغابی بود...بر سر آن شهر رسوایی بود


دوست عزیز بهتره اینطور بگیم :

رئیس آموزش و پرورشی که عمادی بود .................           در آن سیستم دائما گند کاری بود

----------


## lale94

اینا شب میخوابن روز بیدار میشن یه طرح جدید راه میندازن یه روز کلاس شیش رو اضافه میکنن یه روز پیش دانشگاهی رو بر میدارن یه روز ظرفیت کم میکنن بخاطر پول بیشتر همه رو بین الملل میکنن معلوم نیست چی به چیه خدا بخیر کنه امشب چه خوابی ببینن برای فردا :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mpaarshin

> اقا اصن شاید این خبرش الکی باشه!
> 
> یک تناقض داره خبرش و یک تشابه!
> 
> اول تناقض:تو اخبار صدا سیما صد بار اعلام کرد که رئیس جمهور محترمه امضا فرموده اند.باز این میگه امضا نکرده!
> 
> حالا تشابه: اعلام شده که هنوز ایین نامه نوشته نشده و ایشون هم گفتن نوشته نشده.
> 
> کلا نمیشه حرفش رو رد یا تایید کرد. هم به نعل زده هم به تخته...


باور کن سوال زیست و دیفرانسیل و فیزیک و اینا جلوی حرفهای اینا لنگ میندازه
یعنی هزار نفر هم جمع بشن اینارو تحلیل کنن اصلا نمیفهمن چی میگن خبراشون همه ضد و نقیض داره هیچی نمیشه فهمید ازشون کلا سالهاست تکلیفمون رو مشخص نمیکنن

----------


## -AMiN-

** میگه باو
 یارو خوابه دوهفته ست رییس جمهور امضا کرده  :Yahoo (21): 
گوش نکنین به این حرفا

----------


## mpaarshin

> عاقا مث من باشید بیخیال شد میریم امتحان میدیم نشد هم نمیدیم


عاخه یکی مث من انقدر نمراتم پایینه که با این نمرات باید بیخیال کنکور شم معدل خیلی تاثیر داره خیلی

----------


## nahid

این خبر گزاری ها میخوان بگن ما هم هستیم
منبع اصلی سایت شورای عالی اموزش و پرورش و خبر 20و30

----------


## biology115

> باور کن سوال زیست و دیفرانسیل و فیزیک و اینا جلوی حرفهای اینا لنگ میندازه
> یعنی هزار نفر هم جمع بشن اینارو تحلیل کنن اصلا نمیفهمن چی میگن خبراشون همه ضد و نقیض داره هیچی نمیشه فهمید ازشون کلا سالهاست تکلیفمون رو مشخص نمیکنن


والا همینه دیگه ، میگن قراره سال بعد خبرا رو به صورت ترکیبی و تعمیمی بدن !!!

خدا به دادمان برس ...

----------


## *Yousef*

آقا خبری بشه توی سایت سازمان سنجش یا اخبار میگه! چرا انقد استرس میدین به خودتون؟ منم معدلم 12.21 هست! تمام درسای اختصاصی 10-11 گرفتم! اما امیدوارم که این طرح اجرا بشه امسال و جبران کنم و برم دنبال علاقم که 3 سال براش وایسادم! اگرم نشد به درک جهنم! والله! انقد که شما استرس میدین به خودتون سالم نمی مونین که اگرم به هدفتون رسیدین بخواین ادامش بدین!

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام بچه ها

این بنده خدا کلا تو یه فاز دیگه بوده......
اصلا خبر نداره چی به چیه......
حتما یه خبرنگاری ، کسی ، سوالی در همین رابطه ازش پرسیده ، 
و چون مسئول بوده و نمی خواسته کم بیاره ، مشتی اراجیف سر هم کرده و داده به خورد عوام الکنکور......
بشینید و بدون حواشی درستون رو بخونین ......
(آخه اینجور خبرا مثل پیام بازرگانی وسط یه فیلم سینمایی اکشن می مونه که کلا روح و روان آدمو میریزه به هم)

*فریاد در این شهر ز هر گوشه بلند است........
پس گوشاتون بگیرین تا این چرت و پرتا رونشنوین........*

----------


## Dayi javad

Up

چ خبر ؟ خبر جدید ندارین  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ata.beheshti

باس یکیمون خودشو آتیش بزنه ...به یه بهار آموزشی فوری و شدید نیاز داریم :-|

----------


## ThePriNcE

بابا اصلا نگرانی به دلتون راه ندین
من همین الان زنگ زدم مدرسه بزرگسالان گفتن میشه ثبت نام کنی منتها بخشنامش هنوز نیمده تا آذر میاد و برای دی یا خرداد میشه امتحان بدی منتها گفتن باید مدارس متفرقه باشه :Yahoo (11):

----------


## mahdi100

> بابا اصلا نگرانی به دلتون راه ندین
> من همین الان زنگ زدم مدرسه بزرگسالان گفتن میشه ثبت نام کنی منتها بخشنامش هنوز نیمده تا آذر میاد و برای دی یا خرداد میشه امتحان بدی منتها گفتن باید مدارس متفرقه باشه


سلام عزیز میشه منظورتونو از مدارس متفرقه بگید

----------


## nasrin-m

ثبت نام کی هس برا ترمیم معدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بایدکجا بریم؟

----------


## ThePriNcE

> سلام عزیز میشه منظورتونو از مدارس متفرقه بگید


سلام،راستش نمیدونم

----------


## reza1995live

> سلام عزیز میشه منظورتونو از مدارس متفرقه بگید


احتمالا منظور داوطلب متفرقه بوده که باید به مدارس بزرگسالان مراجعه کنن.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## fateme.tehran

نو پرابلم بابا...اینا خوددرگیری دارن...بالاخره ترمیم سر جاش میمونه.. :Y (547):  :Y (471):

----------


## Saeed735

سلام...بچه ها چی شده؟بالاخره اخرین خبرها چیه؟

----------


## fateme.tehran

> سلام...بچه ها چی شده؟بالاخره اخرین خبرها چیه؟


 :Y (696): فکر نکنم اونایی که چشم دیدن افزایش معدلمونو ندارن بذارن..
اما ما شکستشون میدیم :Yahoo (70):  :39:

----------


## لیلا

اي بابا اينا كين ديگه....توکل به خدا ان شاالله که اگه خدا بخواد همه چیز درست میشه ..نشدم هنوز 75درصد کنکوره نگران نباشید :Yahoo (106):

----------


## rez657

بابا نخاستیم معدل تو سرشون ولی بچه ها اگه شما کنکورو خوب بزنین می برین نگران نباشین  :Yahoo (1): 
28

----------


## *Yousef*

> بابا نخاستیم معدل تو سرشون ولی بچه ها اگه شما کنکورو خوب بزنین می برین نگران نباشین 
> 28


نه داداش نمی بریم! شما این دوتا کارنامرو نگاه کن تا بدونی 75% معدله نه کنکور!!!!

----------


## biology115

> نه داداش نمی بریم! شما این دوتا کارنامرو نگاه کن تا بدونی 75% معدله نه کنکور!!!!


واقعا چی میشه گفت از دست این ... ها و تاثیر معدل ... شون ؟

----------


## biology115

فقط خدا کنه این طرح اجرا بشه و گرنه رسما به ... رفتیم !

----------


## *Yousef*

این طرح اجرا نشه معدلین زیر 14 به معنای واقعی هیچ شانسی برای قبولی رشته های تاپ مثل پزشکی -دندون رو نخواهند داشت! الان بیاین بگین چرا حرف الکی می زنی! من خودم معدلم 12.21 هست و بدبخت تر از هرکسیم که معدلش نگرانش کرده! دوتا کارنامه ای که صفحه ی قبل گذاشتم گویای کامل تاثیر معدله ! خودمو بکشم عین اون بنده خدا درصد بزنم و اونوقت بشم 6200  :Yahoo (105):  حالا رویاپردازی کنین که ما هم مثل فلانی با فلان معدل می تونیم!

----------


## mahdi100

> این طرح اجرا نشه معدلین زیر 14 به معنای واقعی هیچ شانسی برای قبولی رشته های تاپ مثل پزشکی -دندون رو نخواهند داشت! الان بیاین بگین چرا حرف الکی می زنی! من خودم معدلم 12.21 هست و بدبخت تر از هرکسیم که معدلش نگرانش کرده! دوتا کارنامه ای که صفحه ی قبل گذاشتم گویای کامل تاثیر معدله ! خودمو بکشم عین اون بنده خدا درصد بزنم و اونوقت بشم 6200  حالا رویاپردازی کنین که ما هم مثل فلانی با فلان معدل می تونیم!


اجرا نشه بد بخت شدیم

----------


## rez657

من معدلم 10 هه ولی خوب چه میشه کرد !!!! اره پزشکی نمی اوریم اینجوری  توهمم هم نبایست بزنیم راس میگی 
اما یه سوال اگه من کنکور ریاضی بدم ب نفعمه یا ب ضرر !!!؟؟ بعد سوابقم اعمال میشه ؟؟؟؟ می تونم معماری روزانه  بیارم از خیر پزشکی گذشتم  حتی یه دلم میگه بیا بریم پیام نور گمکن این کنکور بی عدالتی رو 
ولی ب نظر من ریاضی کنکور دادن بهتره چون رشته های بهتری داره تجربی فقط پزشکی . دندون . وپرستاریش خوبه اونم ک با این اوضاع خیطه  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (12): 
40

----------


## aghakhani110

دوستان به نظرتان چیکار کنم الان برم واسه دی ماه بخونم یا برم سراغ  کنکورم....آخه معدلم 13.41 بوده خواهشااا شما که تو شهر میشینید از وزیر  بپرسید بگید.....خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید الان 8سال هستش دارم کنکور میدممممخدایا کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککک

----------


## علی پاتر

> اي بابا اينا كين ديگه....توکل به خدا ان شاالله که اگه خدا بخواد همه چیز درست میشه ..نشدم هنوز 75درصد کنکوره نگران نباشید





> نه داداش نمی بریم! شما این دوتا کارنامرو نگاه کن تا بدونی 75% معدله نه کنکور!!!!


آففرین این یه نکته مفهومیه...یه تاپیک هم در این مورد با سند و مدرک زدهه بودم من
75درصد معدله نه کنکور
چون 75درصد تراز رو اگه همه درصدات 20 درصد باشه میتونی بدست بیاری رقابت سر 25درصد اخر ترازه...خ مفهومیه هااا...

----------


## لیلا

> آففرین این یه نکته مفهومیه...یه تاپیک هم در این مورد با سند و مدرک زدهه بودم من
> 75درصد معدله نه کنکور
> چون 75درصد تراز رو اگه همه درصدات 20 درصد باشه میتونی بدست بیاری رقابت سر 25درصد اخر ترازه...خ مفهومیه هااا...


وااای خدایا خودت کمک کن این واقعا بی عذالتیه

----------


## ...zahra...

پاشین چراغارو خاموش کنین تا یه مصوبه دیگه ننگاشته اند :Yahoo (76):

----------


## biology115

کاش حداقل تاثیرش فقط مثبت بود ، این تاثیر منفیه دیگه تا فیها خالدون آدم رو میسوزونه !!!

----------


## mpaarshin

اینا تنها کاری که باید بکنن این سه سوال رو جواب بدن
*
1-آیا ترمیم معدل به کنکور 95 میرسه؟؟
2-چه نوبتی میتونیم در امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنیم برای ترمیم؟؟
3-آیا با نمره جدید گرفتن معدل هم افزایش پیدا میکنه؟؟؟*

جواب این 3 سوال جواب 99% کسایی که معدلشون پایینه همین
ولی 400 سال طول میده تا جواب اینارو بدن یعنی از برجام سنگین تره اینکار.

----------


## ammir

در مورد کارنامه ها 
۱- مناطق فرق می کنه اولی ۱ هست و دومی
 ۲ -تقریبا محاله حدود ۳۰۰۰ تا اختلاف تراز اونم با تاثیر ۱۸ درصد 
۳- به سادگی متوجه میشید کارنامه دوم دستکاری شده ماکزیمم نمره کل فرد ۷۰۴۹ هست نه ۶۹۹۲ ( توضیح اینکه ماکزیمم نمره کل در واقع بالاترین تراز فرد در بین ۵ زیر گروهش هست... دقت کنید کارنامه فرد اول درسته اما فرد دوم دستکاری شده) 
۴ - احتمالا این کارنامه همون کاربر خانومی هست که بعد اعلام نتایج همچین تاپیکی زدن و وقتی دستشون رو شد خودشون و تاپیکشون غیب شد
۵- و متاسفم برای افرادی که با این روش های کثیف قصد تضعیف روحیه دارند 
یادمون نره که ایه صریح قرانه .... و مکرو و مکر الله والله خیر الماکرین یعنی اگر نیرنگ و حقه زدی مطمین باش دست قدرت خداوند برای برگردوندن این نیرنگ به خود فرد از همه بالاتره....

----------


## shaahin

چرا اون کارنامه دومی که بالا هست اونجوریه ؟ اشکال نداره؟ مگه میشه رتبه 6000 منطقه دو اونوقت تراز 6900؟ تراز رتبه ی 6000 باید حداقل 8000 و خورده ای باشه ، اصلا هم به این قضیه که ایشون معدلش پایین بوده و رشته شم ریاضی بوده نداره، این رتبه باید تراز بالا داشته باشه این تراز برای رتبه های 30000 به بالاست.... 
نکنید این کارارو...  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## mpaarshin

به نظر دوستمون درست میگه اینشون اومده کارنامه رو دستکاری کرده کارنامه دستکاری کردن هم که کاری نداری
مثلا اینو نگاه  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (10):  با این درصدا 1 کشوره

----------


## *Yousef*

از ته دل میگم خدا لعنت کنه اون کسیو که اون کارنامه رو درست کرده, من انقد تخصصی دقت نکرده بودم به اون کارنامه! بله کارنامه دوم دست کاری شده هست, 
دیگه کاری به این چیزا ندارم فقط می خونم و می خوام نهایت تلاشمو بذارم

----------


## biology115

> اینا تنها کاری که باید بکنن این سه سوال رو جواب بدن
> *
> 1-آیا ترمیم معدل به کنکور 95 میرسه؟؟
> 2-چه نوبتی میتونیم در امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنیم برای ترمیم؟؟
> 3-آیا با نمره جدید گرفتن معدل هم افزایش پیدا میکنه؟؟؟*
> 
> جواب این 3 سوال جواب 99% کسایی که معدلشون پایینه همین
> ولی 400 سال طول میده تا جواب اینارو بدن یعنی از برجام سنگین تره اینکار.


سنگین تر نیست ، خودشون رو زدن به بی خیالی ...

----------


## behrooz raf

بابا این کارنامه پایینه بخدا الکیه. قبلا هم گفتم. برین تراز مقایسه کنید بارتبه. اخه با تراز 6800 رتبه 8000 نمیشه که :Yahoo (21): . بشینید بخونید فقط . مطمئن باشید اینا فقط بازیه ی سری از دوستانه :Yahoo (31):

----------


## aghakhani110

رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و  پرورش گفت: پیش‌نویس غیرقابل استناد طرح ترمیم سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان  توسط مرکز سنجش آماده شده، اما هنوز وزارت آموزش و پرورش در ارتباط با این  موضوع درخواستی از ما نداشته است.
 عبدالرسول عمادی (رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش) در  حاشیه بیست و یکمین نمایشگاه مطبوعات با حضور در غرفه ایلنا با اشاره به  ترمیم معدل و نمرات امتحانات نهایی دانش‌آموزان گفت: امکان ترمیم سوابق  تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان به این دلیل در حال فراهم شدن است که این سوابق به طور  مستقیم در نتیجه کنکور و انتخاب دانشگاه موثر است در حالی که  برخی از  دانش‌آموزان تاکنون نسبت به نمرات و سوابق تحصیلی خود حساس نبودند.
 وی افزود: البته در حال حاضر وزارت آموزش و پرورش تدوین  آیین‌نامه مربوط به ترمیم سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان را شروع نکرده است،  منتهی پیش‌نویس غیرقابل استناد این طرح توسط مرکز سنجش آماده شده، اما هنوز  وزارت آموزش و پرورش در ارتباط با این موضوع درخواستی از ما نداشته است.

----------


## 19behnma91

در مورد این خبرا باید بگم که چه بخان معدل رو بکشن بالا یا معدل ما فرقی نکنه ، هیچ فرقی برای داوطلب نخواهد داشت ... تاثیر معدل در کنکور به صورت تاثیر نمراه ی تک درس خواهد بود نه تاثیر معدل کل ... خب این خبر هم اینو میگه که منه داوطلب می تونم یکبار دیگه امتحان بدم و نمره ی بهترم ( جدید یا قدیم ) برای سنجش ارسال بشه یعنی نمرات تو سامانه ی سازمان سنجش تغییر میکنه ولی تو سامانه ی اموزش و پرورش تغییر نمیکنه ( همون معدل قبلی باقی می مونه ) خب وقتی قراره نمرات جدیدم تو هر درس برا سنجش ارسال بشه ایا مهمه معدل کل کتبی نهایی من عوض شه یا نشه ؟ مگه تاثیر معدل به صورت تاثیر کلیه ؟
در مورد کارنامه هم بگم که تاثیر نمرات در کنکور بسته به انحراف از میانگین نمرات کسب شده در کنکور داره ... مثلا برا کسی که درصدای پایین داره تاثیر بیشتره ولی برا درصدای بالاتر تاثیر زیاد احساس نمیشه ... مثلا تاثیر معدل میتونه رتبه ی 12000 منطقه 2 رو میتونه تبدیل به 20000 بکنه و یا می تونه 1800 منطقه 2 رو تبدیل به 2500-2800 بکنه ...پس زیاد نگران نمرات کم نباشین ... با کسب یک درصد 100 میشه تاثیر معدل رو خیلی کم کرد ...

----------


## -AMiN-

> در مورد این خبرا باید بگم که چه بخان معدل رو بکشن بالا یا معدل ما فرقی نکنه ، هیچ فرقی برای داوطلب نخواهد داشت ... تاثیر معدل در کنکور به صورت تاثیر نمراه ی تک درس خواهد بود نه تاثیر معدل کل ... خب این خبر هم اینو میگه که منه داوطلب می تونم یکبار دیگه امتحان بدم و نمره ی بهترم ( جدید یا قدیم ) برای سنجش ارسال بشه یعنی نمرات تو سامانه ی سازمان سنجش تغییر میکنه ولی تو سامانه ی اموزش و پرورش تغییر نمیکنه ( همون معدل قبلی باقی می مونه ) خب وقتی قراره نمرات جدیدم تو هر درس برا سنجش ارسال بشه ایا مهمه معدل کل کتبی نهایی من عوض شه یا نشه ؟ مگه تاثیر معدل به صورت تاثیر کلیه ؟
> در مورد کارنامه هم بگم که تاثیر نمرات در کنکور بسته به انحراف از میانگین نمرات کسب شده در کنکور داره ... مثلا برا کسی که درصدای پایین داره تاثیر بیشتره ولی برا درصدای بالاتر تاثیر زیاد احساس نمیشه ... مثلا تاثیر معدل میتونه رتبه ی 12000 منطقه 2 رو میتونه تبدیل به 20000 بکنه و یا می تونه 1800 منطقه 2 رو تبدیل به 2500-2800 بکنه ...پس زیاد نگران نمرات کم نباشین ... با کسب یک درصد 100 میشه تاثیر معدل رو خیلی کم کرد ...


نمره هر درس نه
تراز هر درس

----------


## reza1375

ی نفر بگه اخر اخر اخرش این ترمیم معدل چی شد ؟؟؟لطفا  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## 19behnma91

> نمره هر درس نه
> تراز هر درس



خب شما که تراز هر درست رو نمیدونی ... نمرت ارسال میشه خودشون تراز بندی میکنن ... پس در اصل نمره ی هر درس تاثیر گذاره ...

----------


## alirezakhaki

لطفا بگید این ترمیم معدل اجرایی میشه یا نه امسال ؟

----------


## *Yousef*

> لطفا بگید این ترمیم معدل اجرایی میشه یا نه امسال ؟


نه اجرا نمیشه!

والله انقد می پرسین اعصاب ادمو بهم میریزین , انگار همه باباهاشون تو اموزش پرورشن, 
اقاجان فکر کن تصویب نمیشه و برو بشین درستو بخون دیگه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> لطفا بگید این ترمیم معدل اجرایی میشه یا نه امسال ؟


دوست خوبم اصن هیچی معلوم نیست

برا دی ک احتمالش خیلی کمه

برا خرداد هم خدا میدونه اجرا بشه یا نه

بهترین کار اینه ک بخونیم و فرصت رو از دست ندیم.  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## fatima1996

سلام  دوستان کسی میدونه کی باید برای ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## JoKeR

next summer

----------


## *Yousef*

> next summer



چرا اطلاعات غلط میدین؟؟؟؟؟ هنوز اعلام نشده , شاید به خرداد همین امسال برسه

----------


## JoKeR

> چرا اطلاعات غلط میدین؟؟؟؟؟ هنوز اعلام نشده , شاید به خرداد همین امسال برسه


اینجا ایران است

----------


## *Yousef*

> اینجا ایران است


اینجا ایران است پس اینقد با قاطعیت یه چیزو اعلام نکنین, 
بعضیاتون واقعا انقد منفی هستین که ادم از 80کیلومتری موجاتونو میگیره!

----------


## aghakhani110

ایین نامش کی میا :Yahoo (19): ددددددددددددددددددددددددد  ددددددددددددددددددددددددد  دددد

----------


## biology115

دوستان عزیز خواهشا روحیه منفی ندید !!!!!

مرسی ...

----------


## *Yousef*

میدن داداش, اخه اگه اجرا بشه گناه دارن دیگه نمی تونن با معدل خوشگلشون و درصدای افتضاح به راحتی قبول شن  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## biology115

به هر حال امیدوارم که اجرا بشه و باید هم اجرا بشه

چون من زمانی به عمق فاجعه پی بردم 

که طرف درصداش یک سوم درصدای منم نبود ولی رتبش از من بهتر شده بود

با این معدلی که من دارم باید با کنکور خدا حافظی کرد ....

----------


## biology115

به هر حال امیدوارم که اجرا بشه و باید هم اجرا بشه

چون من زمانی به عمق فاجعه پی بردم 

که طرف درصداش یک سوم درصدای منم نبود ولی رتبش از من بهتر شده بود

با این معدلی که من دارم باید با کنکور خداحافظی کرد ....

----------


## Dayi javad

> ایین نامش کی میاددددددددددددددددددددددددد  ددددددددددددددددددددددددد  دددد


دوست عزیز این طرح قطعا دی اجرا نمیشه ! چون دیگ فرصتی نمونده ! حداقل باید چن ماه قبل بگن تا بچه ها هم آماده امتحان بشن ! 
چون قرار جبران کنن نمره هاشونو نه این که برن خرابتر کنن !! پس فکرت فعلا کنکورت باش فقط

----------


## biology115

> دوست عزیز این طرح قطعا دی اجرا نمیشه ! چون دیگ فرصتی نمونده ! حداقل باید چن ماه قبل بگن تا بچه ها هم آماده امتحان بشن ! 
> چون قرار جبران کنن نمره هاشونو نه این که برن خرابتر کنن !! پس فکرت فعلا کنکورت باش فقط


به نظر شما خرداد اجرا میشه؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> به نظر شما خرداد اجرا میشه؟


خرداد احتمالش زیاد ! چون سال قبل خیلی ها اعتراض کردن به نمرات پایین ! 
حتی واس این که از شر این اعتراضات راحت بشن ی امتحانی میگیرن تا ملتو ساکت کنن ( ولی یادتون باش معدل اصلی رو تغییر نمیدن فقط نمراتی ک واس سنجش میفرستن تغییر میکنه )

ولی اگ خرداد هم بخوان اجرا کنن باید تو همین زمستون اعلام کنن تا بچه ها آماده بشن !

----------


## alirezakhaki

اقا چي شد اين طرح اخر ترو خدا يكي بگه تو تلويزيون اعلام كردند 5 دي دين و زندگي امتحان نهايي هس 
يكي ميدونه بگه بهم وقتم محدوده

----------


## biology115

> اقا چي شد اين طرح اخر ترو خدا يكي بگه تو تلويزيون اعلام كردند 5 دي دين و زندگي امتحان نهايي هس 
> يكي ميدونه بگه بهم وقتم محدوده


واقعا؟ کی؟ چجوری؟

----------

